# Travel Destinations > Central America >  12 week Itinerary advice?

## Travel4

Hi all!  About to buy some tickets for my south american adventure.  Just wondering if anybody had some feedback on this itinerary.


May 5th fly into Quito, Ecuador
spend the next 8 weeks trekking overland to Salta, Argentina and taking in everything that's in between.
July 1st fly to Buenos Aires from Salta.  Spend 1 week in Buenos Aires.  
head to Iguazu falls, couple days there. 
head to Rio.  1.5 weeks in Rio
fly up to Salvador.  1 week in Salvador, and then finally fly home

comments, suggestions?  Muchas gracias

----------


## harrymark

Personal opinion: You'll enjoy your trip more if you focus on going north or focus on going south instead of trying to do it all in one week. Given a choice I prefer northern California's coast, particularly Sonoma County and Mendocino County plus if you stay north you could visit the state and national redwood parks. Eureka back to San Francisco can be done in a long day on US-101.

----------


## teena4gupta

Great advice, really amazing advice. I understand if this advice is followed by people than anything can be done with happiness.

----------

